# Torn between two cities



## Mdskubic (Jul 8, 2014)

Hey I am looking to get a job teaching English in China but I am torn between which city I want to live. The two cities are chengdu and xi'an. I've read a lot but need advice from people who have lived there or at least visited. I am young and outgoing and hope to find a city that is friendly and lively. Any advice would be great thanks!


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

I cannot speak for Chengdu but Xian is a very nice place with a large expat community and a very interesting history. Night life for expats is good too. A good selection of restaurants with foods from all over china but in Chengdu you will find the food somewhat limited to hot and spicey foods, in fact the whole of Sichuan is like this.


----------



## jamesbrown5374 (Aug 1, 2012)

I think the climate in Changdu is better than Xian.


----------



## Vincent1983 (Aug 8, 2014)

Mdskubic said:


> Hey I am looking to get a job teaching English in China but I am torn between which city I want to live. The two cities are chengdu and xi'an. I've read a lot but need advice from people who have lived there or at least visited. I am young and outgoing and hope to find a city that is friendly and lively. Any advice would be great thanks!


as a Chinese, I would suggest Cheng du, XI an is a tourism city, very nice but not good place for staying , and lots of fraud! Cheng du is very nice and people are more friendly ... of course Shanghai is the best


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

Have heard lots of people say good things about Chengdu


----------



## TheGuardan (Jul 17, 2014)

Vincent1983 said:


> as a Chinese, I would suggest Cheng du, XI an is a tourism city, very nice but not good place for staying , and lots of fraud! Cheng du is very nice and people are more friendly ... of course Shanghai is the best


I have a friend who has lived in both and prefers Chengdu


----------

